# Schwarzenegger Is Getting Old



## MA-Caver (Apr 19, 2011)

It caught up with him... or it's BEEN catching up to him and he's beginning to notice. 


> Ironically, Schwarzenegger's comments come just a few months after his oldest daughter, Katherine, authored a book  aimed at helping young women deal with body-image issues. In her book,  Katherine Schwarzenegger, who is 20, admitted that she had been  "self-conscious" about her weight and other issues during high school,  but, with the help of her parents, had come to embrace both her inner  and outer beauty.
> 
> It's a favor she might have to repay to her father, who is apparently coming to grips with his own body issues.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_theti...warzenegger-is-sad-that-hes-not-young-anymore



Realizing the long term effects of massive body building isn't easy is it Arnold? 
Sure he looked great, awesome and won championships and had a on-screen presence that couldn't be denied. 
But now what? Probably find ways to either deal with it or develop an exercise regimen to help deal with it. Other (older) body builders would probably appreciate it.


----------

